# Mange or Dry skin?



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I took my little girl to the vet for her rabies shot and heart worm meds and showed the vet her back. She has a spot with missing hair. I thought it was possibly mange, but he told me to keep using the Happy Jack Mange Spray I was using, but he wasn't sure what it was??? 

I've been bathing her every seven days, and spraying it with the mange spray. Now, I'm wondering if it's just dry skin, because the more I bathe her the worse it gets...

Any pointers? my friend gave me some iodine bath solution for dry skin, but I was wondering if anyone else had anymore ideas.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I would try some nu stock ointment. You may be able to pick it up at a feed store near you seeing as how you are in Texas. I had to order mine from amazon.com. Nu stock works incredible for many skin issues like mange, ringworm, hot spots, etc. It also promotes hair regrowth. I would quit the bathing for a while because you are just going to dry her out more or only give her a medicated bath using aloe and oatmeal or tea tree and aloe. I use the earthbath shampoos.
Nu-Stock - Topical treatment for Horses, Dogs, and Cattle


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

okay, I will definately look into that. Thank you so much for your reply


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Nustock would help get with the hair growth but why are you give a bath every 7 days? It is not necessary to bathe any dog that much unless you are dipping a dog with a confirmed sort of mange. bathing a dog that often will really dry out the coat and could be part of your problem. Did you bathe them that much before the spot appeared?


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Nustock would help get with the hair growth but why are you give a bath every 7 days? It is not necessary to bathe any dog that much unless you are dipping a dog with a confirmed sort of mange. bathing a dog that often will really dry out the coat and could be part of your problem. Did you bathe them that much before the spot appeared?


No, I did not bathe her that much. She had the spots when I got her, but they were not so big. The vet told me to continue doing what I was doing. Bathing her and putting the spray on her. Her mother and all the pups had the spots. So assuming it was mange that is what he told me to do. Now, I'm questioning the mange diagnosis.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Mange does not normally show up just in one patch on the back, I mean I guess it could but not likely. I would treat it with Nustock and stop the baths.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Mange does not normally show up just in one patch on the back, I mean I guess it could but not likely. I would treat it with Nustock and stop the baths.


she has a few little spots on her legs, but thats about it.. I'm pretty much done with the baths for a while unless it gets worse.  thanks for the advice


----------



## dominic (Aug 16, 2011)

Also start boosting the immune system with supplements like NuPro.. If itching occurs a benedryl will help..


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I've been using AloeDine and bathing her every 3 days. The spots are no longer dry. They are healing very nicely... Just have to wait for hair regrowth.  It's going really well.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

You should really get nu stock ointment. It promotes hair growth


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> You should really get nu stock ointment. It promotes hair growth


I definately will when I can find some.. I don't have a debit card and my prepaid one is empty... LOL


----------



## Diamond_07 (Oct 23, 2011)

I recently discovered this website and was trying to find questions regarding my dog diamond. She has been to the vet MANY times and they just push pills home to us and expensive vet bills but with no clear answers so now I am trying to find a answer myself! 

Diamond has been diagnosed 3 years ago when we got her with mange. Now she has been having many problems again. First she was itching and loosing her hair than she broke out with large lumps everywhere on her body. We took her to the vet right away thinking it was maybe an allergic reaction to something. They prescribed her steroids and they went away shortly after giving her the first pill. 

Now she is back to loosing her hair again:
-patches of lost hair
-has very dry skin patches on her elbows
-small bumps like pimples in random areas on her back and head (very minimum)
-itchy

I would really appreciate the feedback 

-Thanks Tina&Diamond


----------

